# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Will Harlequin Rasbora and Neon Tetra attack Guppies?

## phuakokhong

Will harlequin rasbora and neon tetra attack guppies? like bite the tails of the guppies? My cherry shrimps had all became food for my rasbora and tetra.... :Crying:

----------


## Interestor

YES !!!



CHeers..

----------


## phuakokhong

Thanks for the reply.

How about, will guppies attack cherry shrimps?

----------


## stormhawk

If they are hungry, they will try to nip at the baby shrimp. Guppies tend to leave adult shrimp alone, but occasionally, they will take the opportunity to get an easy meal. 

Tetras and rasboras are forever hungry. If you don't feed them enough, anything smaller will become food sooner or later. Think of tetras as mini-piranhas.

----------


## phuakokhong

Thanks for the reply... they are really forever hungry... but i fed them only once a day.  :Grin:

----------


## cyruslaguna

neon tetras are the more dormant species in the tetra family so no issues with guppies; but I have a friend's neon tetras that were eaten up by the male guppies; so try to keep them of equivalent size.

----------


## phuakokhong

good news.... bought 6 guppies and put them into a 4ft planted tank with about 20 neon tetra and 20 harlequin rasbora, the guppies look happy with nobody bitting the guppies tails.

 :Jump for joy:

----------


## huhengyi1986

sweet.4 feet have lots of space 4everyone

----------

